# Help needed to identify cap badge!



## Goole Museum Volunteers (Sep 13, 2012)

The attached photograph is from the collection of ship's crew and captains that we hold at Goole Museum. We would like to find out more about the person in this picture and, as a starting point, we were wondering whether anyone might be able to help us to identify the cap badge, please?


----------



## Goole Museum Volunteers (Sep 13, 2012)

Someone on another forum has just suggested that this might be the badge of a Humber River pilot. Does anyone know whether this might be a possibility, please? I've searched on the net for an HR pilot's badge, but have so far been unable to track one down.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Perhaps colours might help.


----------



## Goole Museum Volunteers (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry ... we only have a black and white photograph of this man.


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

I have a Firth of Forth pilots cap (about 15 years old) which I found on a beach. The badge is a pretty straightforward H flag, as you would expect.


----------



## Goole Museum Volunteers (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for your message, Ninabaker.


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

Below is a link to the Humber Pilots website. It gives history details and also contact details that may be an option.
http://www.humberpilots.com/

Regards,
Graham.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Goole Museum Volunteers said:


> The attached photograph is from the collection of ship's crew and captains that we hold at Goole Museum. We would like to find out more about the person in this picture and, as a starting point, we were wondering whether anyone might be able to help us to identify the cap badge, please?


Is there any letters on the flag, the badge seems blurred. If it is not letters then is it some kind of symbol.


----------



## Goole Museum Volunteers (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for the link, Graham - we will check that out. 

It doesn't look like there are any letters on the flag, cueball - it certainly appears to just be a symbol of some sort.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Don`t forget it could be from any of the Baltic/Continental countries trading with the area


----------



## Goole Museum Volunteers (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks, Alan. That's very true!


----------

